# Back from London



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 17, 2012)

I will post a review soon, but we loved Sloane Gardens and our trip was wonderful. We had a great experience at a small B&B called Plum House in East London when our week was up at Sloane Gardens. We were able to arrange to visit Stonehenge and be allowed to go into the circle of stones, so if anyone needs suggestions, pm me. We flew Air New Zealand out of LAX and I was very impressed with them, although 11 hours in the air is a long, long time.
Liz


----------



## MaryH (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad you had a good time Liz.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip, especially being inside the circle.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Liz, glad to hear that you were well and enjoyed your trip. Welcome home.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a 2BR exchange to Sloane Gardens coming up, through SFX.  Glad to here you liked it.


----------



## JuliGee (Mar 18, 2012)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I will post a review soon, but we loved Sloane Gardens and our trip was wonderful. We had a great experience at a small B&B called Plum House in East London when our week was up at Sloane Gardens. We were able to arrange to visit Stonehenge and be allowed to go into the circle of stones, so if anyone needs suggestions, pm me. We flew Air New Zealand out of LAX and I was very impressed with them, although 11 hours in the air is a long, long time.
> Liz



Liz, we have a week booked at Sloane Gardens coming up in July through SFX. The photos I have seen are very nice, but when will you post your review? Did you get your week from SFX or RCI, I.I. etc?

Julie


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 18, 2012)

*How was Security?*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I will post a review soon, but we loved Sloane Gardens and our trip was wonderful. We had a great experience at a small B&B called Plum House in East London when our week was up at Sloane Gardens. We were able to arrange to visit Stonehenge and be allowed to go into the circle of stones, so if anyone needs suggestions, pm me. We flew Air New Zealand out of LAX and I was very impressed with them, although 11 hours in the air is a long, long time.
> Liz



Liz:  I shudder these days when I think of traveling overseas.  Would appreciate your sharing how bad was it going thru Security in the airports you were in.  Look forward to your review!


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 18, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Liz:  I shudder these days when I think of traveling overseas.  Would appreciate your sharing how bad was it going thru Security in the airports you were in.  Look forward to your review!



Traveling thru airports at least once a month in the States and thru LHR, CPH, MAD and CDG in Europe last Oct and Nov was as easy as pie. No big deal with Security and didn't take more than a few minutes in any instance. 

I do get to bypass some of the lines as an Elite level member of FF programs but the actual Security stop was no problem. The largest hassle is Euro Customs and Immigration which can be either a quick nonstop or humongous lines. 

Just ignore the guys with Uzis.  There are not looking for you. 

Cheers


----------



## MaryH (Mar 19, 2012)

I travelled to London and Paris last month and no issues in either.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 19, 2012)

LHR has the radiation blaster nude-o-scope with no option for a groping instead like the US.  Hope you don't have any skin or eye issues that might make that dangerous.  Fortunately, connecting through LHR, one does not have to endure that.  If London is my departure point, I will try to fly from one of the other three London airports, which is easier to do when your destination is in Europe instead of the states.

Oh, and I have found that LHR is a lot easier to endure as an AA Plat where one has access to the great BA lounges.


----------



## scotlass (Mar 19, 2012)

We were at LHR in January and security was not bad.  Getting through immigration coming into London was bad...took about an hour and that was on a Sunday night.  However, if you are going at anytime during the Olympics in July, expect delays both ways.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, we left LAX to Heathrow and customs was really quick in both cases. Heathrow was lots and lots and lots of walking. We were in Terminal 1 with Air New Zealand. LAX has the radiation scanner, Heathrow did not. I am bad about reviews, so maybe I will do it now. Probably not much to add to the other reviews. 
 Good to hear you are still traveling, Cathy. The hardest thing was the long flight time, about 9.5 going over and 11 coming back. That and learning the tube system in London. I'm glad we went somewhere where English is primary, because we had to ask directions all the time.
Liz


----------

